# I am not sure this was a good idea.



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

So, my wife decided to learn to shoot comfortably and carry a sidearm some months ago. The ammunition shortage has kind of limited the number of range days that I would like. But, she has an excellent instructor (not me). Anyway, this was todays 50 from 25 ft. with a compact 9 mm:










I think it is darn good for someone that has not yet fired 500 rounds with a handgun. And was this just not a good idea for my own health and well being?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Keep her happy. You can’t outrun a bullet.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't believe that I have the qualifications to keep anyone happy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

just remember she never needed any skills to kill you by simply stuffing the gun in your ear while you sleep so I think you will be fine.

glad she is learning well. most women and girls with good instruction and the right tools can shoot very well.

unfortunately a lot get bad instruction and Idiots that give them a gun way to big for them so that they can laugh at them when the recoil hurts them. bad experience spoils an otherwise good shooter.

I taught my wife to shoot .
she thought it was funny to shoot the groin out of a B-27 target (man silhouette) with a group that would have held the 10 ring.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

When my wife and I went through the CCW classes, she was a far better shot with her .45 ACP than I was. I however, excelled at my 9mm. I still shoot the .45, but am much more accurate with the 9 mm.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Congratulations OP on having an intelligent wife. Seriously.

I have said that I am opposed to women having access to firearms until they get past PMS age.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I love to target shoot! Hubby knows I am an excellent shot. During out last carry permit training class, my instructor told me to take my paper target, frame it and hang it on the front of the house with the word "enter at your own risk". Good for your wife! She knows what she is doing


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> Congratulations OP on having an intelligent wife. Seriously.
> 
> I have said that I am opposed to women having access to firearms until they get past PMS age.


You think PMS is bad? The wicked horrible hot flashes and mood swings of menopause had my hubby in fear of his life more than once. He is still afraid of freezing in his sleep when I turn off the heat and open the windows.

Hiro, every woman knows it needs to look like an accident. You don't have to worry about being shot by your wife. 😁


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My wife keeps a 3" SS Ruger .357 under the front seat of her truck. She keeps a Ruger semi auto .22 in the bedside drawer. I qualified as expert every year while I was a Deputy, and she shoots every bit as well as I do out to fifteen yards.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My wife has her concealed carry but never carries and only very rarely shoots.
We both got our permits at the same time and our handguns are listed on both permits. Basically just to keep the guns safe if anything happened to me.
My oldest daughter has her permit and carries.
I believe she has five or six handguns and is VERY proficient with them.
Been pushing my youngest daughter to get her permit.
Told her I would pay for it and buy her a gun.
Her fiance was killed in a motorcycle accident this past summer. She now lives alone (aside from the dog) in a kind of dicey neighborhood. She also works in the city and visits clients at night. I keep telling her a gun is like a fire extinguisher. You never want to use it, but better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------

